# camera-connector et ipod video



## JBOOT (6 Décembre 2005)

salut , 
quelques uns d'entre vous ont ils utilisé le camera connector avec un ipod vidéo , pour décharger leur photos au cours d'un voyage loin de tout mac.... Si c'est le cas , sans parler de l'écran lilliputien pour regarder ses photos, qu'en est il de la fiabilité d'une telle solution par rapport à d'autres videurs de cartes compact flash tel le Compact Drive Pd70x 40go Usb 2.0 ( 2 x moins cher )??
merci pour vos réponses ou remarques éclairées.......


----------



## zurluberlu (6 Décembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas l'ipod video que je possède mais son prédecesseur (l'équivalent de l'ipod photo). Avec le camera connector, il devient un jeu d'enfant de vider la carte de son APN sans aucun risque. Les photos conservent leurs caractéristiques originales (pas de compression ou autre dégradation). C'est parfait pour qui veut *occasionnellement* utiliser son iPod pour liberérer une carte mémoire. Je dis bien occasionnellement (par exemple pendant un long week-end ou même des vacances). Mais pas question alors d'effectuer des travaux sur ces photos, l'iPod permet simplement de les visionner sur l'écran "timbre poste" (un peu plus grand il est vrai sur l'iPod video).Au retour , pas de problème pour transférer les photos sur son Mac, c'est transparent.
En conclusion, je dirai qu'il ne faut pas acheter un iPod pour stocker des photos *habituellement* mais qu'il remplit parfaitement cette fonction de stockage pour un prix presque modique (le coût du camera connector), si on considère qu'il n'a pas été acheté pour cet usage.


----------



## JBOOT (7 Décembre 2005)

zurluberlu a dit:
			
		

> Avec le camera connector, il devient un jeu d'enfant de vider la carte de son APN sans aucun risque. Les photos conservent leurs caractéristiques originales (pas de compression ou autre dégradation). C'est parfait pour qui veut *occasionnellement* utiliser son iPod pour liberérer une carte mémoire. Je dis bien occasionnellement (par exemple pendant un long week-end ou même des vacances). Mais pas question alors d'effectuer des travaux sur ces photos, l'iPod permet simplement de les visionner sur l'écran "timbre poste" (un peu plus grand il est vrai sur l'iPod video).Au retour , pas de problème pour transférer les photos sur son Mac, c'est transparent.
> 
> 
> merci pour l'info , je me disais que pour le prix de 2 bonnes cartes compact flash , l'ipod vidéo offrait une capacité de stockage confortable et permettait d'emmener un peu de musique et d'avoir un mini aperçu (+ ou - de la taille de l'écran de mon D70s  ....) des photos sur l'écran .
> Si les fichiers ne sont pas transformés et réutilisables sans problème après ( même les RAW    ), cela semble pas mal ...


----------



## zurluberlu (7 Décembre 2005)

Je ne suis pas sur que les photos en format Raw soient supportées par l'ensemble iPod + camera connector. Pour ma part je n'ai jusqu'à présent transféré des jpeg. Mais je vais tacher d'essayer de transférer des raw.


----------



## JBOOT (8 Décembre 2005)

zurluberlu a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sur que les photos en format Raw soient supportées par l'ensemble iPod + camera connector. Pour ma part je n'ai jusqu'à présent transféré des jpeg. Mais je vais tacher d'essayer de transférer des raw.


sans indiscretion quel APN ou reflex numérique utilises tu? Appartient il à la liste de compatibilité apple?


----------



## je@nnot (8 Décembre 2005)

Le site Apple Americain confirme le transfert en RAW d'apres des utilisateurs.

Ceci j'attends les conclusion de ce post.


----------



## MacEskis (8 Décembre 2005)

Si tu sais attendre jusqu'à ce soir (18/19h), je testerai ça en rentrant du boulot.


----------



## mxmac (8 Décembre 2005)

Vu et discuté à la démo apple d'aperture les raw sont downloadé par l'ipod mais pas lus donc pas de preview... par contre si quelqu'un a une idée du rapport vie de la batterie / poids de fichiers sauvegardés ça m'intéresse...


----------



## MacEskis (8 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je viens d'essayer avec un Dimage Xt.  Comme format j'ai essayé en TIFF vu que j'ai pas trouvé RAW (mais c'est peut-être la même chose ? Désolé, mes connaissances photos sont limitées).

Donc, après avoir connecté l'iPod vidéo, l'importation s'est faite sans problème.  La photo est bien transférée mais pas visible directement sur l'iPod. Il y a une petite icône avec RAW inscrit au centre d'un petit carré.  Puis un avertissement disant qu'il faut d'abord la retransférer sur un ordinateur pour pouvoir la voir.

Voilà


----------



## zurluberlu (8 Décembre 2005)

JBOOT a dit:
			
		

> sans indiscretion quel APN ou reflex numérique utilises tu? Appartient il à la liste de compatibilité apple?



J'utilise un bridge camera (en attendant que le prix des reflex numérique baisse encore...), pour être plus précis, un Olympus C5060 qui est capable de prendre des photos en format RAW. Je viens de prendre une photo en format RAW et l'ai transféré à l'aide du camera connector sur l'iPod. Le transfert s'effectue normalement. Mais l'image ne peut être affichée. A la place l'iPod affiche le message suivant :

"Ce format de photo ne peut être affiché sur l'iPod. Transférez les photos importées sur votre ordinateur et synchronisez les à l'aide d'iTunes pour les afficher sur l'iPod"

C'est donc clair :

- OUI l'iPod accepte les phtos au format RAW déchargées d'un APN à l'aide du camera connector
- NON , l'iPod n'affiche pas les photos au format RAW.

Tout ceci est donc valable avec l'Olympus c5060Z mais devrait également l'être avec tout autre APN compatible avec le camera connector.


----------



## air (9 Décembre 2005)

mon ipod video 60 go  accepte les raw de mon canon 350d ... et tres bien sans le moindre encombre.


----------



## mxmac (9 Décembre 2005)

bon en lisant les post... on est au moins 4 a le confirmer... personne pour donner le rapport transfert par charge ???


----------



## air (13 Décembre 2005)

c'est a dire ??? le temps par rapport au nombre de photos???
encore faudrait il que les photos aient toutes la m^me résolution !!


----------



## mxmac (13 Décembre 2005)

Soyons plus clairs... le nombre de MO chargé avant que l'ipod tombe en rade... et la quelque soit le poid des images c'est pareil.


----------



## poulpo_fr (13 Décembre 2005)

air a dit:
			
		

> mon ipod video 60 go  accepte les raw de mon canon 350d ... et tres bien sans le moindre encombre.



Tu vois Jboot, si ça marche avec un canon 350 D, ça marchera peut-être aussi avec un Nikon D70s


----------



## tantoillane (26 Mars 2006)

coucou,

J'ai un cyber-shot DSC-W5, le petit frère du W3 très connu. Il n'est pas dans la liste des appareils vérifiés. Quelqu'un sait-il si ça marche avec l'iPod camera connector?

Je sais que le plus simple est de vérifié  si mon appareil remplit ces conditions 



> The iPod Camera Connector works with digital cameras that support the following transfer protocols: Mass Storage, PTP, and Type 4 (sometimes referred to as &#8220;Normal&#8221.



ou de demandé à Sony

mes bon, c'est la logique sadock ....

edit : j'ai pas fait gaffe au titre, j'ai un ipod photo ..... :rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (27 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un cyber-shot DSC-W5. Il n'est pas dans la liste des appareils dont la compatibilitée est vérifiée.
liste ici

 Quelqu'un sait-il si ça marche avec l'iPod camera connector?

Je sais que mon appareil possède les protocoles de transfert PTP et normal, il y a donc des chances que ça marche ...


> The iPod Camera Connector works with digital cameras that support the following transfer protocols: Mass Storage, PTP, and Type 4 (sometimes referred to as &#8220;Normal&#8221.



...


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2006)

mxmac a dit:
			
		

> Soyons plus clairs... le nombre de MO chargé avant que l'ipod tombe en rade... et la quelque soit le poid des images c'est pareil.




bah si tu écoutes des Mp3 ou AAC en même temps, ça va pas faire long le tout cumulé... mais le vidage ne prend pas énormément de batterie en comparaison d'une lecture avec un casque haut de gamme... 

bref, un ipod c'est une bonne solution pour les MacUsers en comparaison des autres possibilités. Sachant que si l'on est pro, il y a d'autres solutions telles l'epson 2000 ou 4000 qui possède un plus grand écran. surtout un ipod, ça se charge aussi facilement et à l'étranger aussi, avec un simple cable secteur bipolaire


----------



## steinway59 (13 Avril 2006)

je suis tenté par l'achat cette semaine d'un ipod 5G et du camera connector pour décharger mes photos lors de mes vacances de la semaine prochaine...est ce que le transfert des photos sur l'ipod s'effectue rapidement? (ex : j'ai une carte de 512 Mo, je la vide en qques minutes ou 1h??)


----------



## arcank (13 Avril 2006)

steinway59 a dit:
			
		

> je suis tenté par l'achat cette semaine d'un ipod 5G et du camera connector pour décharger mes photos lors de mes vacances de la semaine prochaine...est ce que le transfert des photos sur l'ipod s'effectue rapidement? (ex : j'ai une carte de 512 Mo, je la vide en qques minutes ou 1h??)


Test Camera Connector

Arcank


----------



## steinway59 (13 Avril 2006)

merci bcp! je file voir ce test!!


----------



## steinway59 (20 Avril 2006)

oups mon appareil photo nikon coolpix 3100 n'est pas dans la liste d'apple des app compatibles, mais si j'ai pigé l'intitulé en anglais du site, il est dit que d'autres app photo que ceux dans la liste peuvent etre compatible

quelqu'un a t il déjà essayé de transférer les photos via le coolpix 3100 (sur le site c compatible pr le coolpix 3200)...et sinon comment savoir?? 

site apple : "The iPod Camera Connector works with digital cameras that support the following transfer protocols: Mass Storage, PTP, and Type 4 (sometimes referred to as &#8220;Normal&#8221."

j'ai regardé dans le manuel  d'utilisation et dans les fonctions USB j'ai bien Mass Storage, PTP mais pas le type 4! ça veut dire que le mien est définitivement incompatible?

merci de me renseigner rapidement car je vais acheter l'ipod 30 Go en partie pour cela en plus de la musique

merci!


----------



## steinway59 (20 Avril 2006)

je me reponds à moi meme, si ça peut aider..oui le coolpix 3100 est compatible, apres test.


----------



## MOANAHERE (28 Avril 2009)

Je me suis acheté un nouvel ipod avec vidéo et un connector....Manque de pot....mon appareil photos powershot S2IS .....n'est pas reconnu pourtant je fais mes transferts vers mon mac en PTP ....si quelqu'un peut m'aider , ce serait sympa....


----------

